# wading boot opinions



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

As much I've been delaying it my wading boots have had enough. I've been looking at boots. I need to get a size 15 so my choices are limited. Right now Im between the cabelas felt, Korkers redside, and simms freestone with the vibram sole (probably look to add the cleats). 

Cabelas felt are what I've been using and at $60 bucks half the price of the others but they pretty much fell apart after a couple years. I like the interchangable soles on the korkers but am worried they will come apart in the mud during crappie season. Simms would have to get the cleats ($160 total). And would need to remove the cleats when using the kayak but im guessing the best made boot.

Anybody use any of these boots, opinons? 

on a side note went 3 for 3 at the chag today using the shimano clarus float rod on my pin. Big difference between the noodle rod I started with.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I do like my Korkers just my 02


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

fredg53, 

I have read some reviews that the soles come apart in heavy mud. Have you had any issues? I love the idea of the interchangable soles if it works well. Durability been pretty good?


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I use em for steel season and for bass I do change treads never had a problem here they change quickly and work easy ti change soles that's why I like em but get em bigger than they sag like two sizes bigges than ur shoe. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I just got sims with the boa laces. I also own the freestone boots. The freestone are great, but the boa ones are a whole lot better. I recommend them despite the cost. So comfy and they grip like a champ.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

I have used all three. Have seen the soles of the korkers come loose in loose surfaces, mud, snow, sand. The cabelas boots will break down much faster. Go with the freestone you won't be disappointed. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

The Cabelas Ultralite II rubber sole with the replacable screw cleats are the BEST bang for your buck.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I've had the free stones for 6 years now, and the boot is still in good shape. I am finally replacing the studded felt bottom with a replacement studded felt sole I found at cabelas for $15.

It's a tough boot, and holds up well, they're worth the money


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

kernal83 said:


> As much I've been delaying it my wading boots have had enough. I've been looking at boots. I need to get a size 15 so my choices are limited. Right now Im between the cabelas felt, Korkers redside, and simms freestone with the vibram sole (probably look to add the cleats).
> 
> Cabelas felt are what I've been using and at $60 bucks half the price of the others but they pretty much fell apart after a couple years. I like the interchangable soles on the korkers but am worried they will come apart in the mud during crappie season. Simms would have to get the cleats ($160 total). And would need to remove the cleats when using the kayak but im guessing the best made boot.
> 
> ...


Why don't you take them back to Cabelas? Any gear with their name on it has a lifetime guarantee from defects.

I once had a jacket for 3 years. Velcro was coming apart that I could not repair because it was sewn from the inside. They gave me 100% refund for in store credit.

This is why I like cabelas waders.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I have had Korker's Konvertibles for a few years & have NEVER had a sole come loose in river or pond/lake. Two things....
1) Rinse the slot of any debris after use.
2) Don't just slide the toe in & cinch at the heel. Press the soles in along the length of the boot.

Whatever you buy, at least consider Aquastealth soles. I have studded Aquastealth, felt, studded felt, lug, & studded rubber soles for my Korkers. I LOVE the Aquastealth for efficiency on different bottom types.
Just my thoughts.
Mike


----------



## mote1977 (Mar 11, 2010)

Nothing but Korkers for me. Super comfortable and I've never had a sole come loose.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

shutupnfish said:


> the cabelas ultralite ii rubber sole with the replacable screw cleats are the best bang for your buck.


+1..........


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

mote1977 said:


> Nothing but Korkers for me. Super comfortable and I've never had a sole come loose.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Ditto


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Korker for me, never had a problem coming apart in mud, they are super comfortable and fishing tribs in the area I hike miles to get away from crowds and they hold up and if you decide to hike you can change the soles out and put on lug soles for hiking.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

@ lundfish. Lifetime guarantee how could they do that on waders? I have a pair of leaky spring run waders from them I'd love to replace haha. 

The cabelas rubber sole only goes up to size 14 So thats out as well as a lot of the aqua stealth boots I looked up and the Simms boa. I'm still torn between the Simms and the korkers. The simms plus cleats going to be 160 + shipping I found the korkers shipped for 105 so they may win haha 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

kernal83 said:


> @ lundfish. Lifetime guarantee how could they do that on waders? I have a pair of leaky spring run waders from them I'd love to replace haha.
> 
> The cabelas rubber sole only goes up to size 14 So thats out as well as a lot of the aqua stealth boots I looked up and the Simms boa. I'm still torn between the Simms and the korkers. The simms plus cleats going to be 160 + shipping I found the korkers shipped for 105 so they may win haha
> 
> ...


They will do it. Look up their guarantee.


----------



## Clay Walters (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm a new guy here but have used a number of brands of felt sole wading boots and one set of LL Bean AquaStealth sole boots. The Cabelas and Hogdon boots have given me the best service. I didn't like my Korkers but am sure their newer versions are better than the ones I had.

I agree with Lundfish; give Cabelas a call and see what they will do for you on both your boots and waders. If they don't do anything...so be it. But I believe you may be in for a pleasant surprise. They have always bent over backwards to make sure I was a satisfied customer.

Regards,

Clay


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Clay Walters said:


> I'm a new guy here but have used a number of brands of felt sole wading boots and one set of LL Bean AquaStealth sole boots. The Cabelas and Hogdon boots have given me the best service. I didn't like my Korkers but am sure their newer versions are better than the ones I had.
> 
> I agree with Lundfish; give Cabelas a call and see what they will do for you on both your boots and waders. If they don't do anything...so be it. But I believe you may be in for a pleasant surprise. They have always bent over backwards to make sure I was a satisfied customer.
> 
> ...


It's all about the guarantee. That's why I buy Cabelas brand stuff. Why spend hundreds of dollars on Simms or something like that? Do they wade better? I have a simms jacket only because I racked up cabelas points and got it for free!


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Lundfish I looked up the guarantee. That is absolutely incredible. I am a huge cabelas fan buy everything with their visa for points but that puts them over the top for me. Thanks for the advice 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

kernal83 said:


> Lundfish I looked up the guarantee. That is absolutely incredible. I am a huge cabelas fan buy everything with their visa for points but that puts them over the top for me. Thanks for the advice
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yep, it's a good deal.

I have 3 sets of waders. One Redington that I bought before I understood Cabelas guarantee. One pair of Frog Toggs that I bought because I went to my cabin in Michigan, forgot the Redingtons, and there was a Gander Mountain in Marquette (closest place) and I bought a pair there. Third is a pair of waist high Cabelas brand. 

You can't go wrong with that guarantee. I guess that they have that much confidence in their gear. I have no complaints.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Ended up getting the korkers redside found them online for 90 shipped couldn't pass it up. Took them out crappie fishing today and they worked great loved the rubber soles and remarkably more comfortable than my old cabelas. Thanks everyone for the advice 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

